# Ok... iPhone Insurance? Worth it? Who's best?



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

So... the bloke in Phones4u arguing to toss about iPhone insurance and how i MUST get it for ~£15/mo from them blah blah blah...

Needless to say... he was after the commission and i wasnt about to pay £15 for insurance for 18 months, regardless of the cost to replace the phone!

Paying £47/mo + £15 insurance sure gets the price up event more, tbh that ends up nearly the price of my car insurance!

So... having a look around and asking myself... do i need it?

Well... i had the 3GS for 2 years, it got abit battered and suffered a smashed screen, luckily was only glass and i didnt have insurance, cost me £40 to replace and was done locally in about 30 mins. So i saved myself plenty of money as even with insurance i would have been charged £50 to claim!

The main issue i was worried for was LOSS!

Now if i ran over my phone, dropped it down the loo, or left it in a bar whilst drunk (not Apple pun intended mwahaha) i would be annoyed to say the least, but i would have my old 3GS to fall back on (if i can steal it back from the mrs), or could just buy a £100 Android run around...

Having looked at the prices for cheaper insurance... the best deal seems to be Insurance2go.

http://www.insurance2go.co.uk/iphone-insurance-coverage?gclid=CMrfnIuz76sCFUJP4QodgWlcIQ

They work out at £65 for 12 months cover with a £50 excess (damage) or £75 for loss.

The fact that alot of repairs can be done for around £50-100 anyway is it worth getting insurance just incase i lose it or get it stolen?

Im not sure what to do...


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Have a look at your bank account?

We have an account that offers some great benifts and gadget cover is one of them, For around £15 a mont hyou will get this and lots lots more.

Insurance is a risk that's it. If you don't take it sods law says you will drop your phone in a bucket... If you do sods law says you will never need to claim.

For me piece of mind means I don't have to worry.


£47 + £15 a month for a phone though.....wow !!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Might be covered by your house insurance mate


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

See im lucky so i get the phone cheap (staff deal)
So i pay £33 a month for 18 months with a free 4S (900 mins anyone, 1000mins O2>O2, unlimited txts and 500mb internet) so im on a good tariff and im very lucky 

but to get a discount and then end up bumping it back up to £48 again to get insurance is a pain and pricy again.

Ive had the 2G, 3GS and now the 4S and ive never had insurance before, but i did break my screen on the 2g And the 3GS and its never cost much to fix it.

The 2G still works although its battered, the 3GS got repaired and is abit battered but works perfectly, so probably wont bother with the 4S unless it was cheap enough to do and worth while.

Just for me i find 90% of the policy useless, just the loss or theft cover thats worth having.
Ad


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

rickparmar said:


> Might be covered by your house insurance mate


I dont have any :wall:

Anyone know who is cheap for house contents only and covers gadgets?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Key Connect.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As you know it's a 'must sell' for them as ON AVERAGE people don't claim and they make a lot of money from it.

If you take it at £15 per month it's £270 if you don't claim...and £320 if you do! Is there a limit to the number of claims in 18months? If it's one you could end up with a claim afer a month then no coverage for the rest of the time (but still have to pay the £15 per month as you've claimed).

If you're careless and damage or lose a lot of phones then maybe fair enough......but they rely on a lot of undecided/careful people joining the scheme to offset the careless ones + their set up costs, salaries, managers, sales rep cars, bonuses, national insurance etc etc.

Personally I insure nothing that's not a legal requirement or life changing event (house and car). I've no desire to line to pockets of other companies, you could have, phone, life, dental, laptop, mp3 player, ipad, tv, fridge (and other appliances), boiler, PS3, xbox, wii, home emergency, bank card/identity fraud, Car extended warranty insurance etc etc.

As long as you can afford a few bumps along the way you will be far better off in the long term if you're 'self insured'. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just checked with my bank. 

£30 excess for any phone. £100 for the iPhone. 

Covers everything.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Just checked with my bank.
> 
> £30 excess for any phone. £100 for the iPhone.
> 
> Covers everything.


What bank?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

lloyds tsb and some of the others


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

If u have natwest then I wouldn't bother as they are crap. Half the time they won't pay out or won't give u the same phone I.e u break ur iPhone and they will replace it with a htc. Just google natwest mobile insurance and see the horror stories


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's Halifax Ultimate Reward. £15 a month.

If you pay in £1000 or more you get a £5 reward so it costs £10 :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im with lloyds, and have the gold account, which i think is £12 a month, you get free aa membership, free mobile phone insurance, and free travel insurance, as well as cover for all your cards with sentinel protection


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Have a look at CUSC.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

CUSC - "Premiums
All Mobile Phones including Pay as You Go phones
•Annual £54.00 (£4.50 a month) 

•Monthly Programme £4.99

•Loss Option - add £1.00 a month

All Apple iPhone Models
•Annual £64.00 (£5.33 a month) 

•Monthly Programme £5.75

•Loss Option - add £1.00 a month

Apple iPad
•Annual £64.00 (£5.33 a month) 

•Monthly Programme £5.75

•Loss Option - add £1.00 a month"


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Strothow said:


> CUSC - "Premiums
> All Mobile Phones including Pay as You Go phones
> •Annual £54.00 (£4.50 a month)
> 
> ...


£6.75 isnt much different to any of the other in costs.

Still not sure if i will bother


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

My home insurance was amended to cover mine at no extra charge.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fair enough, well thats who i'm with.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Put it on the house insurance 
My iPad and 2 iPhones cost £ 7 for the year


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt. said:


> It's Halifax Ultimate Reward. £15 a month.
> 
> If you pay in £1000 or more you get a £5 reward so it costs £10 :thumb:


And if you have joint account with your wife/partner its only £7.50 each for two iphones and you get travel insurance and breakdown cover!!!!

:thumb::thumb:

nobrainer.com


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a tip.

Read what you are buying, allot and I do mean allot of insurances have exclusions that make buying the insurance pointless.

Looking at taking an insurance policy out for my iPad when I get it, looked at protectyourbubble.com and read the cover summary and it states:

"We will not cover claims for:



Theft from any building, land or premises unless force, resulting in damage to the building or premises, was used to gain entry or exit. 


Theft where the electronic equipment has been left unattended when away from your home. Any theft or loss not reported to the police within 24-hours and a crime/lost property reference number obtained. 


Theft from an unattended vehicle, unless the item was concealed in a locked compartment, all the vehicles windows were closed, doors locked and all the security systems were activated"

What's the point in paying for the insurance if it does not cover the above, so pointless.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

^ if you read the T&C of all the insurance policy's, they all read almost exactly the same.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt. said:


> It's Halifax Ultimate Reward. £15 a month.
> 
> If you pay in £1000 or more you get a £5 reward so it costs £10 :thumb:


It still costs £15 per month - the basic account pays you £5 a month and costs nothing. If you 'upgrade' (I use that term VERY loosely) you would be £15 per month worse off.



mel said:


> And if you have joint account with your wife/partner its only £7.50 each for two iphones and you get travel insurance and breakdown cover!!!!
> 
> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> nobrainer.com


Everyone should check their breakdown cover and more critically travel insurance - my friend had a breakdown - and he's paying for the Halifax or RBS 'upgrade account'. They only tow you to the nearest garage or 5 miles! No recovery/no further assistance etc - and he could not pay a some to upgrade his breakdown cover - so he was forced to pay the full whack (plus the penalty they charge for joining when you have an issue) to get recovered properly! So it cost him MORE that it would have if he'd bought his own breakdown coverage for the year earlier. If it was a travel insurance issue in the worst case it could have been much worse.


----------

